# [SOLVED] Copy table from pdf to word



## godfather17 (Nov 29, 2008)

Hello everyone. I am running into a big issue. I have a bunch of pdf files that I use in school and while writing reports I often need to copy a table that I have on the original pdf file to work wile still keeping the format of the table and still being able to use the as if it was on the pdf file ( I mean I would be able to input data into the table with messing the flow of the table up). I have purchased a software called pdf transformer but that did not help. If any knows of a way I can do that please help or if any knows of a software please let me know. Thank you.


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Copy table from pdf to word*

Hi godfather17,

Different PDF converters extract tables from PDFs with varying degrees of success. It's not something I've ever had to explorein detail, so I can suggest one that I can confidently say does a good job.

On the other hand, if you maximize the PDF's magnification, then use the Adobe Acrobat Reader's copying tools to copy the table as a picture, you could paste that into Word and be sure that the table remains exactly as it was in the PDF - aside from whatever re-scaling you might want to do.


----------



## godfather17 (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Copy table from pdf to word*

The problem with just copying to use magnification is that once you copy most of thetimes I lose the ability to enter data into the tables like I would in the original off file.


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Copy table from pdf to word*

Hi godfather17,

Once pasted into Word, you can overlay it with a borderless Word table (ie send the pdf image 'behind text') with the appropriate cells sizes and input the data.


----------



## godfather17 (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Copy table from pdf to word*

Thank you I will try it that way


----------

